# Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?



## cman1902 (17. Februar 2011)

*Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Wollte mich mal erkundigen welches Gehäuse für den Mora 3 Pro 9 x 140 für eine Montage an der Gehäuseseitenwand am besten geeignet wäre?

Mir würde ja das Lian Li PC-A77FB sehr gut gefallen aber da macht mir das hohe Gewicht des Moras ein bisschen zu schaffen, dass er den Tower nicht zum kippen bringt.

Dann wären mir noch zwei BitFenix Colossus ins Auge gestochen, da hätte man das Gewichtsproblem auch nicht.


Mora:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Watercool » Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 18x140 PRO - black

Lian Li PC-A77FB:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Big-Tower » Lian Li PC-A77FB Big-Tower - black

BitFenix Colossus:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - black

BitFenix Colossus mit Seitenfenster:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black


Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## AeroX (17. Februar 2011)

Qualilativ & verarbeitung liegt wohl das lian Li vorne..

Deshalb würde ich das auch vorziehen. 
Die bitfenix ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber gegen ein lian Li kommt es mMn nicht an! 

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2011)

Cm690 Advanced wäre auch was!


----------



## cman1902 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Ich würde ja auch das lian li nehmen, nur da mach ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen wegen dem Kippen.
Der Mora wiegt 7,7kg und das lian li 9,2kg, reicht der Gewichtsunterschied denn aus dass das Gehäuse stabil steht?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

kauf dir 2 mora, einer links, einer rechts 

der mora hat an den Seiten Gewinde für die POM Füße, da könntest du Abstandshalter rein schrauben mir denen sich der mora am Boden abstützt

wenn ich mich richtig ans Spülen erinnere passte in meinen mora mehr als ein halber Liter Wasser rein


----------



## Malkolm (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Mora außen montieren willst, sonst ergäbe sich ja das kipp-problem nicht.

Da du, wie ich deinem Posting entnehme, vorhast die PRO Version zu kaufen, und dementsprechend auch auf beiden Seiten Lüfter montieren willst und dementsprechend Abstand zum Gehäuse brauchst...nein die 9 kilo Leergewicht reichen da nicht 

Da du das Gehäuse aber ja wohl nicht leer stehen lassen willst, sondern da auch ordentlich Hardware reinpackst, kommt es zwar hin mit dem "nicht umkippen", ABER: Der große Abstand zwischen Gehäuse und Mora sorgt für einen so großen Hebel, dass dir über kurz oder lang das Seitenteil des Gehäuses verbeult, verbiegt oder sogar aus den Verankerungen reißt.

Spricht etwas dagegen, dass du den Mora komplett extern aufstellst? Z.B. mit den Standfüßen die es als Zubehör gibt?
Ansonsten, wenn du es unbedingt verbinden willst: Bau dir doch eine eigene Stütze, sodass der Mora nicht am Gehäuse "hängt" sondern seinen eigenen Sockel besitzt. Musst dann nur beim tragen aufpassen.


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Habe ein BitFenix Colossus. Das "Ding" wiegt leer schon 16kg. Vollgepackt habe ich es unter anderem mit einer Wakü. Diverse Radis (2x240er + 140er).
Wiegt also locker 20 - 25kg. Da kannst du ´n Regal anbringen, ohne das der umfällt.
Wäre aber Verschandelung, da die Seitenteile ja zum Design gehören. Deshalb hab ich noch ein Phobya 1080er außerhalb unter dem Schreibtisch angebracht (mit Schnelltrennkupplungen).


----------



## cman1902 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Würde es mit dem lian li gehen wenn ich nur auf einer seite lüfter montiere und die abstandshalter von watercool verwende?

Den Bitfenix gibs auch als Windowedition und wenn ich den mora draufpacke und lüfter mit leds montiere dürfte es recht schick ausschauen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Warum willst du den überhaupt ans Case schrauben? Stell den lieber extra, das Case an sich wird schon schwer genug mit den Wakü'lern.


----------



## cman1902 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Extra aufstellen wäre sicher leichter aber mir würde die Optik von dem Ding am Gehäuse gefallen.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Hmm naja es würde schon funktionieren denke ich, allerdings nicht ohne zusätzliche Verschraubungen und Abstandshaltern zwischen Mora und Gehäuse, bzw. eine Platte im Gehäuse an die du deine Schrauben anziehst um die Kraft auf mehr Fläche, idealerweise sogar an den Käfig im Inneren des Gehäuses, zu verteilen. Wenn du nur die paar nimmst, die vorgesehen sind, werden dort irgendwann Beulen an der Seitenwand zu sehen sein. Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick lässt sich das sicher bewerkstelligen.

Einfacher wäre es aber tatsächlich, wenn du den Mora selbst auf dem Boden abstützt. Das geht sogar mehr oder weniger unsichtbar mit einigen selbstgebauten "Säulen" oder derartiges, die dann als Sockel oder Standfuß dienen. Da diese ja nur das Gewicht auf den Boden bringen sollen und nicht auch noch vor dem umkippen schützen müssen reichen sogar ein paar Alu-Pfosten oder etwas derartiges.


----------



## Rocksteak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> der mora hat an den Seiten Gewinde für die POM Füße, da könntest du Abstandshalter rein schrauben mir denen sich der mora am Boden abstützt



So würde ichs auch machen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Ein mini gehäuse (die ganz kleinen lian li dinger) , das zwischen 2 moras "schwebt" würde sicher auch toll aussehen


----------



## boxleitnerb (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> So würde ichs auch machen



Kann jemand "Dreirad" sagen? 

Ich persönlich finde, so einen Radi ans Gehäuse zu machen zu umständlich und auch nicht schön. Würde ihn aufstellen - ist auch leichter zum Entlüften, Reinigen der Lüfter etc.


----------



## zettiii (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab das PC A 71 F und das ist mit Wakü, auch Silentstar etc., so schwer, dass wenn man die Seite dementsprechend verstärkt, das einem Mora mit einseitigen Lüftern, stand hält. Ich würde aber auch die externe Montage bevorzugen, wie mein vorschreiber schon meinte 

Sent from my GalaxyS using PCGH Extreme


----------



## Morote (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Also ich würde den auch auf jeden Fall einzeln hinstellen (mit Schnellkupplungen). Bist viel flexibler was die Position angeht. Außerdem finde ich sieht es ziemlich unschön aus, wenn am Case noch so n Riesenklotz hängt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

Du kannst den mora ja so daneben hinsteklen, dass es aussieht als wäre er drangeschraubt


----------



## Tudeski (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Mora 3?*

intelligent wäre es, wenn du den radiator am boden bündig anschrauben würdest an den tower, so kann der tower auch nie kippen.
ansonsten den schwerpunkt so niedrig wie nur möglich halten.


----------

